# Water Pump



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

So my 99 Johnson stoped pumping water. I took the foot off and replaced the impeller, housing, and all the gaskets/Orings. There was no indication that anything was wrong with the old impeller. I did notice that the washer at the top of the water pick up tube was trashed, so I replaced it also. I put it all back together and still nothing. So I replaced the thermostat and all associated gaskets with that, put it back together and and now I am getting drips of water but no real stream. Is there something I am missing? Thanks


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried running weedeater line into the pee tube?


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Tried running the line down without the lower unit in place? Pick up passage is clear?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Things that can go wrong in the cooling system...

Old impeller-tips worn off, no longer seals to housing
Bad impeller, the brass core has separated from the neoprene blades
O-ring pinched, allows leakage
Impeller to driveshaft key missing
Missing/split gasket
Blocked intake screen
Warped impeller housing/base plate, impeller housing not seated to base plate
Driveshaft seals cracked or pinched
Water tube seals cracked or pinched
Upper water tube seal missing, pinched or cracked
Bent/damaged water tube
Corrosion in the water jacket
Debris in the water jacket (silt deposits, vegetation, pieces of gaskets or seals)
Exhaust leaks into the water jacket
Blocked or malfunctioning bypass valves/poppets
Thermostat malfunction/blockage/corrosion
Improper fuel/oil mix in 2 stroke engines
Improper ignition timing

I've had to deal with all of these problems at least once
either on my own engines or a friends.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

try to crank the motor without the thermostat in the motor and leave the thermostat cover off , if it pumps water to the top of the motor and out the thermostat housing then you have good h20 flow , if not the problem is in the lower unit or pick up tube


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will give some of these a shot and report back. 


What is the idea behind how the fuel mixture affects the water flow? I did notice there is quite a bit of oil in my engine cowling. and leaking out of the foot (not foot oil, just changed it, it was full and had good color (not milky). Please see the attached post from before.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1285901222/0#0


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuel mix doesn't change water flow,
but can make an engine run hotter than desired.
An oil lean mix causes friction,
makes the engine work harder, run hotter.
Leads to early parts failure.

Oil under the cowling?
Somethings leaking.


----------

